# new stainless steel pots mottled on inside bottom within a week!



## sonya71 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

I just joined.  I am a home cook, a retired lady cooking mostly for myself.  I am a long time Vegan, and eschew processed foods.

What I would like to know is why I can't find a decent 2 quart stainless steel pot anymore.  That's about the right size for most of my needs, and I need to replace two pots.  On that mission, I did a lot of research, found a cheap 1quart stainless at Walmart, and a 2quart Stainless Cuisinart pot at another higher end store, but for a very reasonable price.  Within a week of buying them they both had blue and orange and yellowish mottling on the INSIDE bottom.  The cheap one I could understand, but the Cuisinart?  My biggest question is, can I still use them safely with this mottling, or could they leach out possibly harmful substances? They have the aluminum bottom, I could not find any with copper bottoms, which is what I grew up with and wanted.  I assumed the Cuisinart was 18/10 steel, but maybe not.  {I have an electric stove top, but didn't use the highest setting.]

It seems like we are paying more for everything, and getting less.

Sonya


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The colors are probably from stove heat. Try a little Bar Keepers Friend, http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/cleaning-directions, and your pot will be like new again.


----------



## sonya71 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for this information, Mr. McCracken.  So the metal isn't damaged and I don't have to worry about anything leaching out?

Sonya


----------

